# Fort Pickens pier?



## trollinstoned

Has anyone fished or heard a fishing report at Pickens?


----------



## John Becker

I've seen a lot of people fishing on it, doesn't seem to be as great as I thought it would be since it hasn't been fished in 4 years.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *John Becker (5/27/2009)*I've seen a lot of people fishing on it, doesn't seem to be as great as I thought it would be since it hasn't been fished in 4 years.


It has been fished by boats this whole time. Some people were ran off, but there were always boats fishing there everytime I was out on the water.


----------



## konz

Went out there with a few friends on Sunday.......the pier was crowded and I didn't see anybody land anything while I was there. fishing from the surf however was productive.....spanish, reds, and flounder. In my opinion leave the pier to the crowd! Not bashing it by any means.....but i like a little space while I'm fishing.


----------



## fishinstevez

.....but i like a little space while I'm fishing. +1


----------



## IanR

> *konz (5/27/2009)*Went out there with a few friends on Sunday.......the pier was crowded and I didn't see anybody land anything while I was there. fishing from the surf however was productive.....spanish, reds, and flounder. In my opinion leave the pier to the crowd! Not bashing it by any means.....but i like a little space while I'm fishing.




were you fishing the gulf or bay side?


----------



## Chris Phillips

We went out and fished off the pier for about an hour yesterday and caught some Spanish with the new Don's Glass Minnow Jigs. Tyler and chickenbone caught some flounder out there this morning also.


----------



## fishn4fun

is the road open now?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *fishn4fun (5/27/2009)*is the road open now?


yes


----------



## surfstryker

We've caught a few spanish, had to fight the fish a bobber with a strip of cut bait in swift current, crowd.:banghead


----------



## Justin

Hell yea man,

I've caoght lots of fish ther. Back before Ivan I used to go all the time and would always catch something. Its a great spot.


----------



## konz

> *IanR (5/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *konz (5/27/2009)*Went out there with a few friends on Sunday.......the pier was crowded and I didn't see anybody land anything while I was there. fishing from the surf however was productive.....spanish, reds, and flounder. In my opinion leave the pier to the crowd! Not bashing it by any means.....but i like a little space while I'm fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> were you fishing the gulf or bay side?
Click to expand...

Bay side


----------



## trollinstoned

Thanks to everyone for the info!


----------



## danieljames84

I made a few trips to the old pier with my boat before it was open in Feb and Mar. There was a boat load of sheepshead at the time, but now I believe it has been over fished. I went back a few times and it went from hits every few minutes to waiting ten for a hit then longer.


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *danieljames84 (5/28/2009)*I made a few trips to the old pier with my boat before it was open in Feb and Mar. There was a boat load of sheepshead at the time, but now I believe it has been over fished. I went back a few times and it went from hits every few minutes to waiting ten for a hit then longer.


It hasn't been overfished, the sheephead just spawned and moved on. They're onlyballed upfor a couple of months.


----------



## Live4Fish

we caught a couple reds off a boat monday and a couple lady fish lol.


----------



## danieljames84

hey you learn some thing new every day!


----------



## John B.

Tmass and i went out there the other day... no trash cans, trash blowing everywhere, pretty crowded, about 8 people trying to catch silver mullet running all over the place, basically it was very similar to a saturday at bob sykes.

i did however catch 4 flounder, and saw an older gentleman catch 1 really nice flounder, and 3-4 spanish were caught over a 2 hour period.

personally i can't wait for the road to wash out again, i don't remember it being that bad out there when i was younger.


----------



## J.Sharit

Are they running folks off at a certain time or can you stay over and night fish?


----------



## konz

I beleive you can stay till 10pm and then if you don't have a night owl pass you are asked to leave.

It was kinda bad when I went out there yesterday. Not to crowded but trash was everywhere. No trash cans to be found (how can that be). People swimming around the pier (how dumb can you be). We only stayed for about 30 minutes and left. I'm going to be back again but will bring a dang trash bag.


----------



## roofordie

> *konz (5/29/2009)*I beleive you can stay till 10pm and then if you don't have a night owl pass you are asked to leave.
> 
> It was kinda bad when I went out there yesterday. Not to crowded but trash was everywhere. No trash cans to be found (how can that be). People swimming around the pier (how dumb can you be). We only stayed for about 30 minutes and left. I'm going to be back again but will bring a dang trash bag.




I went out and they let me in for free. Said that the booth was closed so I didn't have to pay,and we could fish all night!! Then today I went back and went through the gate at 6:50am, and the guy said they dont open til 7 and I could go for free. TWICE IN A ROW!! Today all I saw were small snapper, small flounder, small grouper, and a spanish or two. We always fished it from the boat when there wasnt action anywhere else, and it normally produced fish. 



I dont really like the fact that the road is open again. Like Konz, I dont care much for crowded fishing and I hate to see a good spot become overcrowded. There were kids swimming all over and people packed nut to butt out there today. Not saying they dont have every right to be there but I reckon I'll be searching for a different hole.



P.S. There WAS a trash can out there today. At the front of the pier.


----------



## chefpomp

I have always had a lot more luck off the beach, especially by the jetties.


----------



## shmoe

fished yesterday, live shrimp on the old pier wade fishing, got a few black snapper and pomps, spanish were pretty thick off the pier , real finiky though, tried mono with the same results, be prepared to deal with some middle aged jobless twats who aparently have some time share/ land claim on the pier


----------



## roofordie

> *shmoe (5/30/2009)*fished yesterday, live shrimp on the old pier wade fishing, got a few black snapper and pomps, spanish were pretty thick off the pier , real finiky though, tried mono with the same results, *be prepared to deal with some middle aged jobless twats who aparently have some time share/ land claim on the pier*


lol. never seen a pier where people set up canopys and little forts.


----------



## Telum Pisces

The newness will wear off after a bit hopefully. Right now, people that have been waiting for year for Ft. Pickens to open up are flocking out there. Once all those people get their feel, it will go back to a nice place to fish and relax. Most people avoid places where they have to pay to use.


----------



## troygot2fish

Me and bassdozer(jayson) were there on his boat we got ran off by leads getting thrown at his boat. Would like to talk to the person who did that it almost hit me in the head. I didnt have the ancor down yet we were just checkin the spot out. to many people were there. better when u could get there only by boat.


----------



## JCM

On Friday there were people yelling and cussing at boats fishing off Ft. Pickens pier. Then someone threw a lead sinker at my DH & his friend!! :looser


----------



## troygot2fish

I know to keep 200ft from the pier. we didnt have enough time to find a spot and they were already cussin and throwin leads at us:nonono. i just wanted to turn around and:moon them all


----------



## Justin

There can be some assholes out there sometimes.


----------



## tom1s

I was out there for a little while last sunday and saw 3 sharks 20-30" brought in my some funny looking shark fishermen with walley world leaders who where self proclaimed pros. It was to crowded to make a real effort so I spent most of my time watching and soaking the place in again. Im sure its going to calm down there when everyone thats been waiting gets a crack at it and moves on.


----------



## surfstryker

I was out there a couple days ago, and a family in a boat came near the pier, and a bunch of ******** almost hit the boat with weights. Someone could of got hurt, I Emailed the rangers and recommended large signs to warn dumbass boaters to stay clear from dumbassredneck range. Some boats driverslack commomsense, and need help trying to operate they're boats in a safe,respectful manner. Cant we allfollow the rules, and try to enjoy some fishing?


----------



## NavySnooker

nothing worse than white trash googans!!!!! some of these people make me sick... i know most of us on here are hard working individuals who take pride in what we do... unlike the SHITBAGS that trash everything they set eyes on... there should be a rule or law that keeps those idiots on bob sykes!!!


----------



## bwhite55

i give it another 2 or 3 weeks before it becomes enjoyable again....


----------



## konz

Yeah in a few weeks the hype will die down and some real fishing can begin. As for the boats coming too close it was pretty funny to watch. On Sunday I watched two boats get so close they could have been touched with a pole.....lol. On Friday I saw some anchor pretty close one actually tied up to the old pier.....lol. The fort bunch started yelling at them. There again I think that a few boat owners are so used to the pier being unoccupied that they just didn't know the rules.

Not bashingboat owners or anything, but it's pretty common sense to not anchor 60' from a crowded pier....lol


----------



## User1265

Yea I'm with you guys, I'm just waiting until the newness wears off. That used to be one of my favorite places to fish when I was a teenager and I would always go out there when I was home on leave from the military but I haven't been there since 2001 so I am jonesin to get out there. I never fished from the pier though. I would wade fish the shoreline all the way around the tip of the island from the Gulf all the way to the pavilion by the campground, not all in one day of course.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

I would never get that close to the pier, because I have better sense than that and I believe in respecting everyone elses space, but if someone was to throw something at me in my boat, there would likely be a butt whoopin involved. I would beach my boat, go on the pier, and ask them if they want to continue what they started.


----------



## konz

I'm not promoting anybody throwing anything at a boat. Just to clarify.


----------



## John B.

it's gonna be bad out there in august, king mackerels rippin 300 yards of line off a reel.... someone's gonna get scalped.


----------



## vincem

yep. last saturday we got yelled at by some fat ******* lady who was wade fishing, whatever, she threatened to call the fwc. my question is,can you fish there by boat? and if your not allowed to fish by boat youshouldnt be allowed to wade fish either. ill let the jacklegs have that spot for the summer, and yes during the spring the old pier holds some nice reds.


----------



## John B.

> *vincem (6/4/2009)*yep. last saturday we got yelled at by some fat ******* lady who was wade fishing, whatever, she threatened to call the fwc. my question is,can you fish there by boat? and if your not allowed to fish by boat youshouldnt be allowed to wade fish either. ill let the jacklegs have that spot for the summer, and yes during the spring the old pier holds some nice reds.


no, you can't fish within 300' (i believe) from either the old pier or new.

you can wade fish wherever you'd like.


----------



## NavySnooker

you're so knowledgeable chickenbone... too bad you suck!!! thanks for hookin' me up taday


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *John B. (6/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *vincem (6/4/2009)*yep. last saturday we got yelled at by some fat ******* lady who was wade fishing, whatever, she threatened to call the fwc. my question is,can you fish there by boat? and if your not allowed to fish by boat youshouldnt be allowed to wade fish either. ill let the jacklegs have that spot for the summer, and yes during the spring the old pier holds some nice reds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, you can't fish within 300' (i believe) from either the old pier or new.
> 
> 
> 
> you can wade fish wherever you'd like.
Click to expand...



The sign is only on the new pier...and it specifically says, "No boats or swimming within 200' of the pier". It was pretty funny b/c we were probably 400' from the pier and 100' from the old ferry dock pier and that ******* lady that was wading less than 20' from the old ferry dock and about 200' from the pier was hollering at us telling us we were breaking the rule. I guess she didn't understand that if we were breaking the rule, she was too. Anyways, I just kept the boat out of their casting reach and well more than 200' off the pier long enough for us to figure out that the bite wasn't there at the moment.


----------



## troygot2fish

yOU HAVE TO KEEP 200 YRDS FROM THE PIER. I HATE NECKS:looser


----------



## jeepnsurf

Sunset at pickens the other day


----------



## John B.

that's a good picture!


----------



## Dylan

What an awesome picture!


----------



## fishitall

Sunday 6-14, Kings being caught,yes. White trash and ********, yes. Kids swimming in water, yes. Ranger telling them to get out of the water, yes,no,yes,no. Boats being dumb a's coming up to the pier, yes. Lead being slung at them,yes. Only thing I saw consistant out there was that the lady ranger enforced all the rules and the man ranger enforced none.


----------

